# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How to Waterproof your Gear

## EricBTTA

Hey guys, just recently put together a video on the various options available to waterproof your equipment. Let me know what you guys think and feel free to share your opinions, along with what gear you guys use.

- Cheers 

 https://youtu.be/JaWWECF1bzQ




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

A well done vid.  I use most of the options you listed plus a large waterproof duffle bag (same material as my heavy duty dry bags).

----------


## Rick

That was a great vid. There are also waterproof options for documents like passports, currency and travel documents. Good stuff.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Nice vid. I have a couple of the small roll up type dry bags stored in the hull of my kayak, a Feelfree Lure 10. One is a first aid kit and the other has some t.p., wipes, fire kit, bug repellent, tarp, paracord, couple of ration bars and a few other items. I also have a small dry box I keep in the console that I put my keys, cell phone, smokes and a couple of lighters. They all work great and I paid less than 5 dollars each for them at wally world.

----------


## Montie

Very informative, thanks!!

----------

